# Conectar timbre inalámbrico a portero automático



## yogurblanco (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola 

Mi padre se está quedando sordo y nuestro portero electrónico tiene un zumbador muy débil. La mayor parte del tiempo lo pasa en el otro extremo de la casa por lo que no se entera cuando llaman. Él ha pensado en conectar un timbre de esos inalámbricos de un chino al portero automático y colocarse el timbre inalámbrico en la habitación, pero me ha pasado a mí la tarea de interconectarlos y no soy capaz. 

Pongo una foto del circuito del portero: 







El caso es que el pulsador del timbre inalámbrico es bastante sencillo, con un pulsador que cierra el circuito alimentado con una pila de 14v. Lo cual es un voltaje muy parecido al que encuentro en las bornas 2-3 pero claro, es alimentación constante. Me serviría si hubiese sólo cuando llaman. Luego también he buscado un punto en el que haya continuidad sólo cuando llamen, cuando se activa el zumbador (arriba), para puentear el pulsador del timbre wireless pero tampoco doy con la solución. El zumbador en continua también me da muy poco voltaje (0,3V). Y en las tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad me dicen que tienda un cable hasta la otra habitación y ponga otro portero en paralelo. Es por eso que recurro a vosotros.

La borna 1 es el pulso que hace sonar el zumbador. 
La borna 2 es el negativo. 
La borna 3 me da 14V en continua. 
Las bornas 4 y 5 son de audio. 

Los tres hilos que se ven abajo (verde, gris y blanco) son los que van al micro/auricular. 

Y lo que se ve arriba plateado es el zumbador que es poco más que una bobina y una placa que vibra.

Agradecería una explicación sencilla.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola
La bobina zumbador se alimenta con corriente alterna. Medila y si te alcanza, rectificala con un diodo y un condensador de 100 uF en paralelo(para filtro). Llevas ese voltaje al botón del inalámbrico y listo.
En mi casa ese voltaje es de 8 v alterna. Lo rectifico y con un 7805 rebajo a 5 v y alimento un aparatito chino de alarma, sin usar el imán detector y como tiene una bocinita muy potente, suena bárbaro.
Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

A ver , creo que los aparatitos chinos esos funcionan con una batería de 9 V el transmisor , así que podrias primero probar si dejando el botón apretado y conectando y desconectando la batería te suena el timbre.

Si felizmente eso ocurre  , entonces , al mejor estilo *Aquileslor* , le bloqueas el botoncito y desde los dos cablecitos del Zumbador-chicharra rectificás con 4 díodos , el capacitor electrolítico de 100 uF por 25 V y un regulador LM7809.

También podrias ponerle una fuentecita  al receptor-timbre , para no andar dependiendo de ellas , creo que funcionan con 4 pilas de 1,5 V , así que seguramente un cargador de celular te saque del aprieto 

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Dic 20, 2011)

Si lo del pulsador apretado constante no funciona, tienes que intercalar un relé entre el LM y dicho emisor, conectando los contactos, común y el normalmente abierto al pulsador.

Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola dosmetros, el pulsador apretado NO. Debe funcionar con el botón de la puerta.
Y esos aparatitos funcionan con tres pilas de botón, por ende uso un 7805 y rectifico en media onda porque alcanza con un solo diodo. Lo que si se puede hacer es desconectar el zumbador electromagnético.
Asi lo uso yo en mi departamento porque el portero receptor está en la cocina y en los dormitorios no se escuha el zumbador. Pero estos chinos no sé como hacen. He tratado de reproducir este sistema, como conocimiento solamente, pero no sale. Usan una chapita piezoeléctrica común, como las que vienen en las tarjetas de navidad, y una especie de bocinita en la carcasa de plástico. Además un choque como carga en paralelo. Y suena terriblemente fuerte. Hasta le puse una a un auto a pedal de mi nieto como marcha atrás.
Suerte de nuevo y felices fiestas.


----------



## carlets (Dic 27, 2011)

Tambien puede utilizar un optoacoplador estilo til111 o similar y alimentar un mini rele para poner un zumbador externo, timbre de puerta o incluso una bombilla. Hace unos cuantos años hice algo parecido a una pareja de sordomudos.


----------



## JCS666 (Jun 25, 2015)

Por si le puede servir a alguien, aquí os dejo como conecte un timbre de esos chinos a un videoportero tegui de 2 hilos.


----------



## JCS666 (Jul 23, 2015)

Algún problema ha surgido y el montaje anterior ha dejado de funcionar.


----------



## Fidelpp (Ago 28, 2022)

Hola chicos,

Quiero hacer un montaje en casa de mi madre (que está un poquito sorda) para extender los timbres del interfono y de la puerta a otra sala del piso y que además seán luminosos.

He visto varias opciones de timbres inalámbricos que me valdrían y que van alimentados con una pila de 12V 23A.  

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4001115636958.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.84896cb2X578hy&ad_pvid=2022082802244411990813600938080011038753_4&s=p

He pensado en sacar dos cables del timbre del interfono que se alimenta a 12V y conectarlo a la alimentación de uno de los pulsadores inalámbricos (que forzaré a que siempre este pulsado) para que cuando suene el interfono haga que funcione el mando inalámbrico y haga sonar/iluminar el receptor.

Para el timbre de la puerta, que alimenta al zumbador con 220v habían pensado en sacar dos cables y conectarlos a un transformador de 220v AC a 12v DC 1A y hacer lo mismo con el otro pulsador inalámbrico.

Transformador

Creéis que este montaje puede funcionar ? 
Alguna otra idea

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## papirrin (Ago 28, 2022)

Pues prueba tu idea, si tienes dudas de algo pues pregunta aqui mismo, no es lo mejor pero podria funcionar lo que dices,


----------

